

High School Valedictorian Speaks Out Against Formal Schooling - wyclif
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M4tdMsg3ts

======
wyclif
Text of the speech: [http://americaviaerica.blogspot.com/2010/07/coxsackie-
athens...](http://americaviaerica.blogspot.com/2010/07/coxsackie-athens-
valedictorian-speech.html)

